# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.7.0 - many ZTE devices added!

## mohamed73

*y ZTE devices added!*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v1.7.0 is out! 
Added support for a wide range of ZTE devices!   Medusa Box v1.7.0 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  INQ Mini 3G - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.ZTE Blade (P729B) - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.ZTE F951E - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.ZTE Libra - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.ZTE Skate - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.ZTE Style Q (TQ150) - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.ZTE MF102 - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.Dell XCD35 - added Dead Boot/Device Repair. 
- Repair and Full Flash files are uploaded to the Support Area.
- Released some improvements to the main software.  
All of the listed above models were added to the list of supported thanks to Mr. DR_Wolodya once again.
Medusa Team is endlessly grateful to Mr. DR_Wolodya for his hard work and long-term collaboration on the project. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

